# Calf refusing bottle



## CindyOz (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello Im a new time mum of two beautiful jersey cows, only 3-4 days old. I got them from a breeder to hand raise as house pets here on my property. I noticed the bigger of the two was scouring when we picked them up....The breeder gave me some electrolights for her ut did mention she did not take the bottle well.
So there lies my initial problem as i need to get her to drink the electrolight mix but she refuses the bottle...I have hand raised lambs in the past and they caught on pretty quick but it seems calves are a little more stubborn lol
The smaller of the two took a feed well with a little persistence on my part but the scouring baby refused.
They are safe and warm in a clean dry barn for the night and I plan on trying again in the morning to see if she will feed.
I guess my question would be any tips? or advise you may be able to share with me to get her to drink? I don't want to loose her as they are already much loved parts of the family.
Appreciate your time and advise on this and apologise if the question has already been asked on a previous thread....
Regards 
New Cow nanna


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

1st off. Get some calf scour boluses down them. Secondly try putting some molasses or honey on the tip of the bottle and see if she doesn't take it. Alot of the cattle feeds out there today have molasses in them to get the cows to eat it. It's not called "sweet feed" for nothing. 

If the molasses trick doesn't work you're gonna have to tube the calf. You can kill the calf if you do this wrong.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

If you have never tubed one you'd best load it up and take it to the vet to do it. 

Odds are though as much as I hate to say it this calf is probably a goner. It sounds like it never got any colostrum so it has no immune system antibodies to fight off infection. The likely hood of a calf surviving after not getting colostrum is about slim to none from my experience.


----------



## CindyOz (Apr 28, 2018)

tnsalersbreeder said:


> 1st off. Get some calf scour boluses down them. Secondly try putting some molasses or honey on the tip of the bottle and see if she doesn't take it. Alot of the cattle feeds out there today have molasses in them to get the cows to eat it. It's not called "sweet feed" for nothing.
> 
> If the molasses trick doesn't work you're gonna have to tube the calf. You can kill the calf if you do this wrong.



Hi and thanks for your quick response I appreciate you taking the time...I will be sure to try the honey on the teat and see if that helps. If tube feeding becomes required I would defiantly have the vet do this as I would hate to do anything to hurt the calf.
Thanks again I appreciate your advise.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

If you can get the scours stopped with the boluses and get it tubed with electrolites and start getting milk replacer down it it might actually have a chance but if it were me I'd be preparing myself to lose this calf!


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Not trying to be a a negative Nell. I've just been there and done that!


----------



## CindyOz (Apr 28, 2018)

Update I managed to get her to feed twice today, she is up and about and fighting the other calf for the bottle now so seems to be on the mend....I even got rewarded with milk slobber kisses after her bottle so Im feeling like we have turned the corner and she is on the mend.
Still baby steps but she is looking and acting healthy and her stools are much better.
Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

No problem. 

How'd you get her to drink


----------



## CindyOz (Apr 28, 2018)

tnsalersbreeder said:


> No problem.
> 
> How'd you get her to drink



Sorry for late reply, I just kept trying, I guess she just got hungry enough and took the bottle.
I now have them both on a feeder so makes feed time much easier, They are both doing well and gaining weight now.

Thanks again for your assistance i really appreciate it


----------

